# Ring around eyes



## MaltShakeSundae (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi everyone! Glad to finally be a part of this community

I'm talking to a breeder and she has one more pup left in her litter, but she said she doesn't have the black rings around the eyes. She said she's healthy and doing great besides that. However, she brought the price down a whole 1000 dollars just for this fact. She's an AMA recommended breeder so hopefully no worries about her authenticity. I just wanted to ask everyone their thoughts on this and how important the black rings are for malteses?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Honestly, I didn’t even notice or knew what they were until I joined SM and I’m going on owning 5 maltese in the last 30 something years. I would be more concerned about the health vs.the lack of pigment a dog may have.


----------

